# 1st visit since August 2012 - a little nervous



## Miss Mitch

Well, hello to those of you taking the time to read this :flower:

As the title says, I haven't logged on to this site since August 2012 - The site was amazing for me, but I lost my baby at almost 22 weeks in January 2012, after having a Crohn's disease flare up (didn't know I had it at the time, was diagnosed a few months later) and I think I became slightly 'obsessed' (in a non stalker or weird way) with finding threads or people on here that had been through similar to me or could reassure me.

I'm a little while down the line now, in a much happier place, and I am about to start TTC again - I look forward to getting to know you all and your journey's so far, and would love to hear from you with your background etc, even if its just a happy one! 

xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hi and welcome back to BnB! :)


----------



## Miss Mitch

Hello, and thank you! xx


----------



## noodles13

Hello sorry for your loss 
It's my first time back since 2013 
I forgot how much I loved chatting on b&b x


----------



## Miss Mitch

noodles13 said:


> Hello sorry for your loss
> It's my first time back since 2013
> I forgot how much I loved chatting on b&b x

Hi Noodles :)
Thank you - i'm a hell of a lot more positive about it now, so I feel ready to talk babies again. Although that doesn't stop the worrying. It is a great place to come and meet and talk to people xx


----------



## noodles13

Absolutely :D
How are you getting on tcc? Xx


----------



## Miss Mitch

AF is here at the moment, and we would have been starting from Monday with ttc, however, I had a docs apt tomorrow (Friday) to discuss my ttc with a doc, getting my 5mg prescription for folic acid and discussing whether I can take that and pregnacare, should I be taking anything else (with Crohn's I don't know whether an extra vitamin/supplement may be beneficial etc) and also I had antibodies in my blood after my loss, but I don't know if that was because I was rhesus negative etc....so Many Questions!! lol. Are you ttc? xx


----------



## Miss Mitch

Miss Mitch said:


> AF is here at the moment, and we would have been starting from Monday with ttc, however, I had a docs apt tomorrow (Friday) to discuss my ttc with a doc, getting my 5mg prescription for folic acid and discussing whether I can take that and pregnacare, should I be taking anything else (with Crohn's I don't know whether an extra vitamin/supplement may be beneficial etc) and also I had antibodies in my blood after my loss, but I don't know if that was because I was rhesus negative etc....so Many Questions!! lol. Are you ttc? xx

What I should have finished with was....so with all of that, my apt has now been moved to Monday, so I don't know whether to hold off til the next cycle or just go for it?! xx


----------



## noodles13

Just go for it what is there to loose
Only possibly gain :)
We are sort of tcc 
I haven't got a supportive family when it comes to how many children I have
But I've always wanted a big family 
They are never happy they just belittle and shout at me 
I've got anxiety makes me shake some days it's awful xx


----------



## Miss Mitch

noodles13 said:


> Just go for it what is there to loose
> Only possibly gain :)
> We are sort of tcc
> I haven't got a supportive family when it comes to how many children I have
> But I've always wanted a big family
> They are never happy they just belittle and shout at me
> I've got anxiety makes me shake some days it's awful xx

I know, I just need to stop worrying! Easier said than done though.
Oh noodles you poor thing, that's awful! They shouldn't be belittling or shouting at you - no one should! xx


----------



## noodles13

Yeah don't worry I know exactly how hard it is you can't just switch worrying off 
Impossible 
I feel like I want to move far away so I can just live how I want
It's another thing people say... its your life do what you want 
But its ingrained from a child 
And it's also embarrassing to be scared of your parents at 30 years old


----------



## Miss Mitch

noodles13 said:


> Yeah don't worry I know exactly how hard it is you can't just switch worrying off
> Impossible
> I feel like I want to move far away so I can just live how I want
> It's another thing people say... its your life do what you want
> But its ingrained from a child
> And it's also embarrassing to be scared of your parents at 30 years old

Don't be embarrassed - like you say, if it's ingrained on you from a child, then it stays with you as an adult. Would you actually move away? Xx


----------



## noodles13

I wouldn't move the children away from their lives because of my cowardice 
One day I am going to have to grow some balls and stick up for myself


----------



## Miss Mitch

I'm sure it will happen one day when you are ready, it's hard to do it to family so don't be too hard on your self xx


----------



## noodles13

Absolutely 
It makes it so much harder because it makes you feel disloyal 

How are you getting on tcc this cycle?


----------



## Miss Mitch

PHP:







noodles13 said:


> Absolutely
> It makes it so much harder because it makes you feel disloyal
> 
> How are you getting on tcc this cycle?

Well I've just come to the end of my AF today, so will be ttc from now really! Unless I get told otherwise on Monday, which I shouldn't do! You?


----------



## noodles13

It's ov day today 
I always keep checking of CP and cm
I wasn't sure if things would go back to norm straight away but it seems it has as it was a very early chemical 
It was a first for me so I didn't know what to expect 

:D


----------



## Miss Mitch

I don't really know how to track anything - i'm just going to wing it at first! if no luck then I will get more in to keeping track of things etc


----------



## noodles13

I just check for ewcm I read somewhere it means you're fertile lol


----------



## Miss Mitch

What is EWCM?? i'm a dunce at these terms lol


----------



## noodles13

Egg white cervical mucus.. lol
It you check your cp- cervical position and it's got ewcm apparently that's fertile 
What else Is there ....
Cm-cervical mucus 
Dpo- day past ovulation u know that one tho lol 
Bfp bfn cd there are so many isn't there lol 
I try to keep up haha


----------



## dizzy65

:hi: welcome back!! So sorry for your loss :hugs: good luck with TTC :flower:


----------



## Miss Mitch

noodles13 said:


> Egg white cervical mucus.. lol
> It you check your cp- cervical position and it's got ewcm apparently that's fertile
> What else Is there ....
> Cm-cervical mucus
> Dpo- day past ovulation u know that one tho lol
> Bfp bfn cd there are so many isn't there lol
> I try to keep up haha

Too bloody many lol!
What is CD? 
Good god I wouldn't even know how to check my cervix?! lol
I know if you have a 28 day cycle, you should ovulate on day 14 right? so if Monday 4th was the first day of my period, would 17th be my apparent ovulation day??


----------



## Miss Mitch

dizzy65 said:


> :hi: welcome back!! So sorry for your loss :hugs: good luck with TTC :flower:

Hello Dizzy, thank you, its good to be back! i'm excited and scared :wacko:


----------



## noodles13

CD is cycle day 
I've downloaded an ovulation app it calculates yhe days and yells you when you are fertile it's good


----------



## xJG30

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g146/GemLoux/welcome2-1_zpsc2zsdhld.gif


----------



## ClairAye

Sorry for your loss. :hugs:

Welcome back! We may have been on here at the same time before. I hope everything goes well for you! :D


----------

